#ubuntu-sv 2011-05-24
<deltazero> Buenas jóvenes
<deltazero> quién de aquí está buscando trabajo de informática?
#ubuntu-sv 2011-05-25
<fquant> He usado ubuntu y me gusta pero quise instalar Natty en mi laptop Acer Aspire 5734Z-4836 y cuando corre el live CD la pantalla se oscurece y apenas se mira una sombra de lo que ocurre pero no puedo hacer nada porque no se ve. ¿Qué puedo hacer? ¿Alguien me ayuda?
<Manubuntu> hola
<Manubuntu> como estan
#ubuntu-sv 2012-05-22
<sancas> os[Linux 3.2.0-24-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.00GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 78.8% free] disk[Total: 927.5GB, 91.6% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: USB-Audio - USB2.0_Camera2: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
#ubuntu-sv 2012-05-24
<sancas> :D
<sancas> :)
#ubuntu-sv 2015-05-23
<gnomo> hola gente
#ubuntu-sv 2016-05-28
<ciscunfo> hola
